# 120 volt hot dog cooker



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Neat idea :thumbsup:


http://www.coxengineforum.com/t6726-cooking-hotdogs-with-120v


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Good one....:thumbup:

A pack o' 'job dogs' is a time honored tradition , the _'trick'_ is to not blow them up btw.....


I wonder how long ago this piggy went to market AT.....:laughing:













~C_(morning safety meeting anyone?)_S~


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

AcidTrip said:


> Neat idea :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> http://www.coxengineforum.com/t6726-cooking-hotdogs-with-120v


So you cruise old threads on Internet forums?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Take one standard-issue extension cord, and cut off the female end. Strip the black & white conductors and apply a generous amount of solder to the stranded copper.

Presto. Same principle.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Take one standard-issue extension cord, and cut off the female end. Strip the black & white conductors and apply a generous amount of solder to the stranded copper.
> 
> Presto. Same principle.


That made me laugh :laughing::laughing:

I wonder if it would work with bacon too :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

emtnut said:


> That made me laugh :laughing::laughing:
> 
> I wonder if it would work with bacon too :thumbup:



Laugh all you want. It makes for an easy not meal in the dead of winter.

I dunno about bacon. It may not have enough water content.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Laugh all you want. It makes for an easy not meal in the dead of winter.
> 
> I dunno about bacon. It may not have enough water content.


I was just laughing thinking it would be a great conversation piece at the next family BBQ :laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

emtnut said:


> I was just laughing thinking it would be a great conversation piece at the next family BBQ :laughing:


I tried that like 60 years ago. I used two finishing nails and an AC cord.
It cooked it alright, but the plating on the nails gave the hotdog a nasty taste. One bite and into the garbage, it went.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

backstay said:


> So you cruise old threads on Internet forums?




Came up when I was cruising Google for something unrelated, thought you guys might like it. My apologies if this offended you. :jester:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AcidTrip said:


> My apologies if this offended you. :jester:


Depends .... Were any hot dogs harmed in that post ? :jester:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I did this when I was a kid watching Mr. Wizard. A fork stuck in each end and alligator clips supplying power.

You really need a material that won't corrode for the electrodes. I wouldn't use stainless because hexavalent chromium is a byproduct of stainless steel electrolysis I think. Gold contacts I guess.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Depends .... Were any hot dogs harmed in that post ? :jester:



I did indirectly support the two that got roasted  :jester:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> I did this when I was a kid watching Mr. Wizard. A fork stuck in each end and alligator clips supplying power.
> 
> You really need a material that won't corrode for the electrodes. I would use stainless because hexavalent chromium is a byproduct of stainless steel electrolysis I think. Gold contacts I guess.



:nerd: :laughing:


I actually wouldt have thought that far :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

We made something like this for an open house when I was in first year electrical school. Housing made of Plexiglas, with a limit switch wired in series so it would only work with the lid on. It was pretty slick, actually.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

B-Nabs said:


> We made something like this for an open house when I was in first year electrical school. Housing made of Plexiglas, with a limit switch wired in series so it would only work with the lid on. It was pretty slick, actually.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


But that was probably before the Nannystate moved in and heroically began protecting us from ourselves.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> We made something like this for an open house when I was in first year electrical school. Housing made of Plexiglas, with a limit switch wired in series so it would only work with the lid on. It was pretty slick, actually.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



Was it AFCI and GFCI and PSCI and OWCI and ISSRCI and RNDCI and 123CI and DoRaMeCI and XYZCI protected?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Was it AFCI and GFCI and PSCI and OWCI and ISSRCI and RNDCI and 123CI and DoRaMeCI and XYZCI protected?



You left out IDCI, TFCI and VOELCB :whistling2:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

AcidTrip said:


> You left out IDCI, TFCI and VOELCB :whistling2:


Most importantly, IDGAF.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

InPhase277 said:


> Most importantly, IDGAF.



I see what you did there :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Those Presto Hot Dog Cookers were pulled from the market a couple of years after being released. People had an unfortunate habit of forgetting they had plugged them in and they would start fires. Cooks the hot dog in 60 seconds, turned it into a flaming pork sword in 120 seconds. I had one, I liked it at first.

That, mixed with the explosion of pot smoking in the 70s when it was released, was a really bad idea. They tried lowing the voltage and putting a controller on it to automatically turn it off, but then microwave ovens came along and nobody needed it any more, so it died a natural death.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

JRaef said:


> Those Presto Hot Dog Cookers were pulled from the market a couple of years after being released. People had an unfortunate habit of forgetting they had plugged them in and they would start fires. Cooks the hot dog in 60 seconds, turned it into a flaming pork sword in 120 seconds. I had one, I liked it at first.
> 
> That, mixed with the explosion of pot smoking in the 70s when it was released, was a really bad idea. They tried lowing the voltage and putting a controller on it to automatically turn it off, but then microwave ovens came along and nobody needed it any more, so it died a natural death.



How did it cook taste wise?


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Was it AFCI and GFCI and PSCI and OWCI and ISSRCI and RNDCI and 123CI and DoRaMeCI and XYZCI protected?


Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, nope, and, uh, nope.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AcidTrip said:


> I did indirectly support the two that got roasted  :jester:


Only 2 , that's cool then :thumbsup:










This explains the real demise of the Presto cooker :laughing:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

AcidTrip said:


> How did it cook taste wise?


I like grilled if I'm after flavor so they were kind of bland, more like boiled hot dogs. But when you have the munchies, you only care about the prep-time, or lack thereof.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

JRaef said:


> I like grilled if I'm after flavor so they were kind of bland, more like boiled hot dogs. But when you have the munchies, you only care about the prep-time, or lack thereof.




What metal will not react with the dog? Im thinking if trying this.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok......How many Engineers does it take to cook a Hot Dog....?:laughing:~CS~:laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

AcidTrip said:


> What metal will not react with the dog? Im thinking if trying this.


Gold wouldn't react, but most others would. Unplated steel or iron would react but the by products wouldn't be bad.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

as to how they cook just think electric chair!
originally the hot dogger was a great tool but too many kids got nailed .
ive seen some people make homemade ones that worked good but ended up with metal poisoning from using coated nails without cleaning them.
candidates for darwin awards for sure


----------



## DriveGuru (Jul 29, 2012)

Two forks and an extension cord in a pinch,lol


----------

